# is a dp return spring a must?



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

you may have seen the rockwell dp i recently picked up. one of the things it was missing when i bought it was the return spring. i have not taken the time to find one. and now, after using it without the spring. i kind of like just raising and lowering it by hand. so, what safety issues does this create? i feel like the spring is more of a convenience thing. but am i forgetting something important?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

If the spindle stays in place when returned, it's proly not needed. :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There are many times I wished mine didn't have one*

When you are holding the work with one hand(left) and need more travel down, when you let go it goes all the way back up and you have to start over again. You just don't want it to DROP! :furious: 
A slight friction which you have to overcome would work for me.  bill


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks guys. it does have just enough friction to stay wherever i want. so i think i am going to just forget about putting a new one on.


----------

